# 2012 Product Review Recap



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's a link to every 2012 product review featured on the site The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 100 Days of Review Recap look for a big comprehensive break down of decks this fall.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

No list is complete without unicorns and rainbows, well done.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Never heard of this guy. Is he big in the snowboarding biz or something?


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

im pretty sure he just lives in florida  (hookers & blow fearme)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I live on the floating garbage island actually.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought it was your parents basement always connected to WoW?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We moved the stench from our hoarding was getting out of control the town came at us with fire and pitch forks.


----------

